# Sinn 104 - Looking like a must have for me.



## Armadillo

This thing looks great and is affordable, relatively speaking. Anyone had a look in person?
Me want one.....


----------



## Ash Warren

I'm right there with ya, looks great, good size, no unneeded fluff, will be ordering one as soon as they become available at WB.


----------



## neongas

very good looking watch with Sinn DNA cues. I just wish it wasnt so polished.


----------



## Tanjecterly

This is increasingly looking like something I'm going to acquire as part of the Sinn line. Will be very interested to see some real world pictures (and pricing) when this comes out on Watchbuys in the US.


----------



## jswing

neongas said:


> very good looking watch with Sinn DNA cues. I just wish it wasnt so polished.


I had the same concern before buying the 103, but it has become a favorite. Somehow the polished case doesn't bother me, and I definitely don't like bling. I expect to add a 104 at some point.


----------



## jtm733

I asked WB about the pricing, but they didn't have that information yet. Does anyone know the Euro MSRP as a ballpark for the USD price?


----------



## jswing

jtm733 said:


> I asked WB about the pricing, but they didn't have that information yet. Does anyone know the Euro MSRP as a ballpark for the USD price?


950 euro, so around $1250 at today's conversion.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Around 950 euros.

Sinn Uhren: Modell 104 St Sa


----------



## Tanjecterly

Kind of funny that Worn and Wound is saying the ballpark is around $1050.

Introducing the Sinn 104, T1, T2 and Testaf Range | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## Armadillo

If they can keep it at or near $1,000 they will have a big seller on their hands. (One reason to ask the Fed to stop printing so much money)
You get the beauty of the 103 with the simplicity of a 657.


----------



## dinexus

Really excited about this one. The simplicity of the 556 series with the pedigree of the 103, without all the frills. Anyone have any idea on a release date?


----------



## jswing

June is what I heard.


----------



## dinexus

jswing said:


> June is what I heard.


Time to plunk down for a pre-order!


----------



## Spoonsey

I'm now considering the 104 and the 856 UTC as my very first Sinn purchase. Clearly the 104 has a more refined, 'dressy' look, but the 856 pushes my buttons too and I always seem to buy watches with rotating bezels so perhaps it's time to deviate?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## petethegreek

I'm really digging that piece. the writing on the dial, count down bezel, size are just right. I hope it comes with the bracelet option as shown on the website (in one of the options).


----------



## Armadillo

Here are some watch faces to compare:








Left to right: 103 st sa, 104, 556 and 857 (non utc)

104 is looking good....


----------



## David Woo

damn, that price is way too reasonable, I'm not supposed to spend money on watches.


----------



## David Woo

btw, is the 104 case the same as the 103?


----------



## mattjmcd

David Woo said:


> btw, is the 104 case the same as the 103?


Seems like it might be thinner. Guess we will see soon. It does like quite good. I'd like to see a GMT with the same handset used on the 103 UTC watches, iow a yellow skeleton hand.


----------



## grinhu

David Woo said:


> btw, is the 104 case the same as the 103?


Same case than the 103, 203, EZM3, EZM1, well known case at Sinn.
It is a new watch but seems to be already a classic.

I even wonder why Sinn didn't released it earlier!


----------



## David Woo

grinhu said:


> I even wonder why Sinn didn't released it earlier!


they waited until I was broke.


----------



## tribe125

I like the look of this.

On the infrequent occasions that I use a watch for counting, I'm usually counting down rather than up, so the simple 'pilot' configuration is close to a personal pragmatic ideal.

Possible downsides - familiarity with the 103 might make it look like something is missing, and the sub-second markers are a bit of a nonsense.



Given the size of the case, movement and dial, the one-fifth markers look to be visual filler (although Sinn might have modified the other markers in their absence). I think I prefer it with the micro-markers.

On the plus side, the case is usefully slender compared to the bulk of the 103, it's arguably more appealing than other Sinn three-handers and the price is terrific.

It looks like a great all-rounder, and I think it might suit me.


----------



## Peter Atwood

My preorder is in. This looks like a total winner to my eye. I can always bead blast it if the polished look starts bothering me.


----------



## jswing

Peter Atwood said:


> My preorder is in. This looks like a total winner to my eye. I can always bead blast it if the polished look starts bothering me.


Me too, I'm in! :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm wondering about the crystal. Damned Watchbuys never gives you enough info...is it flat or domed?


----------



## chris01

Peter Atwood said:


> I'm wondering about the crystal. Damned Watchbuys never gives you enough info...is it flat or domed?


Just go to the Sinn website - there's a magnified side view:

Sinn Uhren: Modell 104 St Sa


----------



## David Woo

it looks domed.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Oh I see it now, thanks!


----------



## Ash Warren

Soooo close to pulling the trigger on this one. Is anyone concerned about the use of the Sellita movement? Or are these as vetted as the trusty ETA?


----------



## Patu

Very beautiful design on this one. Stowa is releasing something similar also, with lesser functionality though.

Flieger TO - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## tribe125

Ash Warren said:


> Is anyone concerned about the use of the Sellita movement?


Not in the slightest.


----------



## mebiuspower

Ash Warren said:


> Soooo close to pulling the trigger on this one. Is anyone concerned about the use of the Sellita movement? Or are these as vetted as the trusty ETA?


I'd prefer an ETA, but I'll pass on this since I'm not crazy about day-date.

Also, it's ironic that a pilot watch has a displayback... it should have an anti-magnetic soft-iron inner case like the IWC pilots...


----------



## Ash Warren

Patu said:


> Very beautiful design on this one. Stowa is releasing something similar also, with lesser functionality though.
> 
> Flieger TO - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


I really like the Stowa as well, kind of reminds me of a Sinn/damasko hybrid.


----------



## okinana

I like the Stowa as well but its diameter is 45-46. It has a cleaner look plus titanium case.



Ash Warren said:


> I really like the Stowa as well, kind of reminds me of a Sinn/damasko hybrid.


----------



## EROKS

I'm in on this one...like everything about it. I must admit I like the polished case...getting a little tired of the bead blasted look on everything. Nice to change it up once in awhile.


----------



## Spoonsey

tribe125 said:


> Not in the slightest.


Nope, me neither.


----------



## mks4

I happened to go to Basel and tried this one on...the people at Sinn were fantastic, by the way. This watch was great looking (my fiance even agreed) and the price is attractive considering the exhibition back, bezel, day/date, etc. Here's a shot I took...









Mike


----------



## Ash Warren

mks4 said:


> I happened to go to Basel and tried this one on...the people at Sinn were fantastic, by the way. This watch was great looking (my fiance even agreed) and the price is attractive considering the exhibition back, bezel, day/date, etc. Here's a shot I took...
> 
> View attachment 1081956
> 
> 
> Mike


Oh man, I may just have to go for this one, looks beautiful. Anyone know if the provided strap is water resistant? Watchbuys said that a bracelet would be made available at some point but it's only available on strap for now.


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

Ash Warren said:


> Oh man, I may just have to go for this one, looks beautiful. Anyone know if the provided strap is water resistant? Watchbuys said that a bracelet would be made available at some point but it's only available on strap for now.


The Sinn website shows - what Sinn calls - a "fine link bracelet" (5-link) for this model.
As the 104 case (except for pushers of course) with its 20 mm lug width appears identical to the 103 St Sa, I expect the bracelet to be the same for both models.

Due to similarities with the 103 St Sa, the more rugged looking 2-link bracelet might fit as well.

Both bracelets are described by Sinn as polished/satinized.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ash Warren

Thank you Kurt I'll maybe pickup a bracelet second-hand. Not that I would scuba with the 104 but since it's got the WR rating would be great to be able to wear it for a swim if need be.


----------



## jswing

Ash Warren said:


> Thank you Kurt I'll maybe pickup a bracelet second-hand. Not that I would scuba with the 104 but since it's got the WR rating would be great to be able to wear it for a swim if need be.


I too like to wear a WR watch on WR strap. I'm hoping my 103 bracelet fits, but if not it'll likely spend a lot of time on natos until the correct bracelet becomes available. The strap does look nice though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

Ash Warren said:


> Thank you Kurt I'll maybe pickup a bracelet second-hand. Not that I would scuba with the 104 but since it's got the WR rating would be great to be able to wear it for a swim if need be.


Keeping in mind that none of the leather straps is 100% waterproof, the Di-Modell Chronissimo strap, sold by Sinn on their website as "leather strap, cowhide integrated in case" is available for the 104.

This strap is rated by the manufacturer Di-Modell as water resistant and mine have taken the occasional swim with impunity.

To paraphrase Henry Ford and the Model T: these straps are available in any color as long as it is black; they are well made, comfortable to wear and with some minimal leather care they will last a long time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rockmastermike

Isn't the 103 case a little thicker and make the 103 end pieces not quite tall enough to look right on the 104? :think:


----------



## flyingpicasso

chris01 said:


> Just go to the Sinn website - there's a magnified side view:
> 
> Sinn Uhren: Modell 104 St Sa


I generally prefer sapphire, but in this case I think I would have liked to have seen a high-domed acrylic.


----------



## rockmastermike

flyingpicasso said:


> I generally prefer sapphire, but in this case I think I would have liked to have seen a high-domed acrylic.


As I'm looking down at my speedmaster this morning, I think the same thing - domed arcyrlic would be a nice match, but at least the sapphire is domed so that helps, and not a deal breaker at least for me.


----------



## jswing

rockmastermike said:


> Isn't the 103 case a little thicker and make the 103 end pieces not quite tall enough to look right on the 104? :think:


Probably, or I guess they'd offer the 104 on the same bracelet... It's impossible to tell from pics, but the central case/lugs looks to be the same on the 103/104, which made me hope it would fit, but I guess I'll see when the 104 gets here.


----------



## eye.surgeon

I pre-ordered mine. Looking forward to seeing it in person. Something tells me this will be an in-demand watch on the used market in the future when it sells out. It's at the right price point of quality/exclusivity vs affordability. Frankly I embrace the non-ETA movement. Sinn buyers by definition aren't beholden to "brand name" prestige. ETA movements have become overpriced, driving up the cost of watches artificially.


----------



## petethegreek

jswing said:


> Probably, or I guess they'd offer the 104 on the same bracelet... It's impossible to tell from pics, but the central case/lugs looks to be the same on the 103/104, which made me hope it would fit, but I guess I'll see when the 104 gets here.


WB is saying the bracelet will be 'like' the 6000 series but it's unknown as to the finishes yet. We'll know more when it arrives (or shortly beforehand).


----------



## rockmastermike

eye.surgeon said:


> I pre-ordered mine. Looking forward to seeing it in person. Something tells me this will be an in-demand watch on the used market in the future when it sells out. It's at the right price point of quality/exclusivity vs affordability. Frankly I embrace the non-ETA movement. Sinn buyers by definition aren't beholden to "brand name" prestige. ETA movements have become overpriced, driving up the cost of watches artificially.


Is this a limited run or will it be produced for years to come? I couldn't find anything about that at watchbuys but agree this is a sweetspot watch!


----------



## EROKS

Hopefully it will be here soon. Not good at waiting!


----------



## sivart

Love this 104! Novice wus member here but can this watch wear a mesh? 104 seems more diver than pilot?


----------



## tribe125

sivart said:


> Love this 104! Novice wus member here but can this watch wear a mesh? 104 seems more diver than pilot?


Yes, it would take a mesh, but with a countdown bezel it's unmistakably a pilot's watch.


----------



## KyleT

Instantly fell in Love. I pre-ordered mine. I feel Watchbuys sells it a higher price. We need another AD for USA to compete his pricing.


----------



## jswing

KyleT said:


> Instantly fell in Love. I pre-ordered mine. I feel Watchbuys sells it a higher price. We need another AD for USA to compete his pricing.


While I don't necessarily disagree about having competition, Watchbuys price is right in line with the 950 euro msrp.


----------



## dhtjr

rockmastermike said:


> As I'm looking down at my speedmaster this morning, I think the same thing - domed arcyrlic would be a nice match, but at least the sapphire is domed so that helps, and not a deal breaker at least for me.


I checked with Sinn customer service regarding the shape of the crystal, as it does look domed in the website profile pic, but Watchbuys told me it is flat. Sinn was kind enough to quickly reply and confirm that it is domed, but only slightly, so as to be nearly flat. Sounds OK to me, though I share your sentiment that a highly-domed acrylic would have been a nice alternative option on this somewhat vintage-style watch.


----------



## eye.surgeon

Tanjecterly said:


> Around 950 euros.
> 
> Sinn Uhren: Modell 104 St Sa


That's including about $150 in VAT, which we don't have to pay in N America. So the actual Euro price is around $800. Make no mistake we pay a premium here in the US thanks to our one dealer. I don't begrudge them a profit and I believe they sponsor WUS, so good for them, but I'd like to think we would pay a similar price as our European friends.


----------



## rationaltime

eye.surgeon said:


> That's including about $150 in VAT, which we don't have to pay in N America. So the actual Euro price is around $800. Make no mistake we pay a premium here in the US thanks to our one dealer. I don't begrudge them a profit and I believe they sponsor WUS, so good for them, but I'd like to think we would pay a similar price as our European friends.


Let's suppress that rumor. WatchBuys is not a sponsor of watchuseek.
Nor is Sinn Spezialuhren. Watchuseek sponsor Page & Cooper in London
has recently become a Sinn dealer.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Armadillo

Just like that face...








Here is a side view showing the slight dome of the crystal...


----------



## jswing

eye.surgeon said:


> That's including about $150 in VAT, which we don't have to pay in N America. So the actual Euro price is around $800. Make no mistake we pay a premium here in the US thanks to our one dealer. I don't begrudge them a profit and I believe they sponsor WUS, so good for them, but I'd like to think we would pay a similar price as our European friends.


True, I forgot that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EROKS

I would have Been disappointed if it was totally flat crystal...glad it has some dome to it.


----------



## rockmastermike

I couldn't put it off any longer


----------



## jswing

rockmastermike said:


> I couldn't put it off any longer


Nice, congrats!


----------



## petethegreek

rockmastermike said:


> I couldn't put it off any longer


You're in good company...


----------



## KyleT

jswing said:


> While I don't necessarily disagree about having competition, Watchbuys price is right in line with the 950 euro msrp.


I thought its 950Euro including the VAT, for those residing in European Union. Outsiders its 800Euros+Import duty. Unless the import duty is too high for USA.


----------



## jswing

KyleT said:


> I thought its 950Euro including the VAT, for those residing in European Union. Outsiders its 800Euros+Import duty. Unless the import duty is too high for USA.


You're right, I had forgotten the VAT. My guess is we'd pay less than $50 import tax, so we are paying more here.. still it seems like good value to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahkeelt

Not to throw-up on this 104 giddy-party - but is it just me that this new offering somehow seems not a true Sinn in the real intent of Sinn watches? It does not appear to be tollishly tough and seems like an ordinary me-too sort of piece. Apologies in advance if this seems contrived - but I genuinely mean to ask that.


----------



## jswing

ahkeelt said:


> Not to throw-up on this 104 giddy-party - but is it just me that this new offering somehow seems not a true Sinn in the real intent of Sinn watches? It does not appear to be tollishly tough and seems like an ordinary me-too sort of piece. Apologies in advance if this seems contrived - but I genuinely mean to ask that.


Not to try to change your mind, but I expect it will be as "toolishly tough" as most other Sinns. It's 200m water resistant, anti-magnetic, and shock resistant in a stainless steel case. Seems toolish to me? Maybe the polished case makes it look less toolish to you? I admit I had reservations when I bought my polished 103, because I was afraid it may be a little blingey for my tool watch taste, but that prejudice was quickly overcome as soon as I got it, and I'd wear it for any occasion. I expect the same from my 104.


----------



## rockmastermike

jswing said:


> Not to try to change your mind, but I expect it will be as "toolishly tough" as most other Sinns. It's 200m water resistant, anti-magnetic, and shock resistant in a stainless steel case. Seems toolish to me? Maybe the polished case makes it look less toolish to you? I admit I had reservations when I bought my polished 103, because I was afraid it may be a little blingey for my tool watch taste, but that prejudice was quickly overcome as soon as I got it, and I'd wear it for any occasion. I expect the same from my 104.


no worries - honest opinions are good to hear. "Tool" instrument and dive watches may be what Sinn is known for but is not all that they produce. Sinn produces sharp dress chronos in the "Finiancial District" Line, very handsome "Classic" watches and beautiful ladies watches, too. This one seems to amalgamate the inner Sinn tool pedigree with a solid yet refined exterior.....kinda like a cross between Wolverine and Brad Pitt


----------



## ahkeelt

oh yeah the polish must be doing it for sure - although I have to admit the dial is 'eh' to me as well. Maybe the live pictures will show the detail I want to see - it seems the dial is kind of blingy as opposed to Sinn dials which generally seem technical and subdued. I guess its just me - I reserve the right to get smarter upon real life pictures. Hope all is well at your end JSwing!


----------



## jswing

Yup, the polished case definitely gives it a different look than say a U1 or EZM3. But I like it.-) All's well here, hope you are too!


----------



## tribe125

jswing said:


> I expect it will be as "toolishly tough" as most other Sinns. It's 200m water resistant, anti-magnetic, and shock resistant in a stainless steel case. Seems toolish to me?


Yup. And ultimately, 'toolish' is in perception as much as it is in the metal. Arguably, a real tool is quartz and cheap.



rockmastermike said:


> This one seems to amalgamate the inner Sinn tool pedigree with a solid yet refined exterior.....kinda like a cross between Wolverine and Brad Pitt


Spot on.


----------



## EROKS

I love my 103..very toolish, even with the polished case(by the way which I like). To me the 104 is a 103 with a cleaner dial. This is going to be my go anywhere do anything watch when it arrives. I also like having the day and date...I hate to admit but when I travel for work I sometimes confuse the days. Guess that's what happens when you get older. Another thing I like is the 104 can be dressed up or down depending on the days plans. If I were to become a one watch guy I think the 104 could fit the bill!


----------



## ahkeelt

EROKS said:


> I love my 103..very toolish, ..... If I were to become a one watch guy I think the 104 could fit the bill!


;-) Famous last words. I thought I had that settled when I bought the U1. Then a Guinand. Then a Stowa. Another Stowa then seemed just like it. Then came the EZM3. Only 2.5 months old, and about a month ago, this wonderful mind had an idea. went to the roadshow, came back with a thing for 756. Now making a detour on way to Asia through FF to stop by Sinn, visit the candy land, and pick one (and if worse, two) up. This is indeed an affliction of some serious kind - but amongst all, I kinda like this one.

With that said - still not seeing the 104 love but it evolves I guess. To me, the day-date with a white border actually kills it a bit. The cursive "Automatik" is too chessy - but hey - whatever floats anyone's boat. I would not be the last one to change my mind. Embarrassing it will be for sure if mid July I report I picked 104 on visit to Sinn. If that does happen somehow - I apologize for stirring the pot now.

Please post real life pix when these puppies get delivered.


----------



## EROKS

ahkeelt said:


> ;-) Famous last words. I thought I had that settled when I bought the U1. Then a Guinand. Then a Stowa. Another Stowa then seemed just like it. Then came the EZM3. Only 2.5 months old, and about a month ago, this wonderful mind had an idea. went to the roadshow, came back with a thing for 756. Now making a detour on way to Asia through FF to stop by Sinn, visit the candy land, and pick one (and if worse, two) up. This is indeed an affliction of some serious kind - but amongst all, I kinda like this one.
> 
> With that said - still not seeing the 104 love but it evolves I guess. To me, the day-date with a white border actually kills it a bit. The cursive "Automatik" is too chessy - but hey - whatever floats anyone's boat. I would not be the last one to change my mind. Embarrassing it will be for sure if mid July I report I picked 104 on visit to Sinn. If that does happen somehow - I apologize for stirring the pot now.
> 
> Please post real life pix when these puppies get delivered.


I know that story all too well...I could very well end up flipping my 104 not long after it arrives...lol


----------



## Spoonsey

I'm very interested in the prices for the 104 that have been mentioned in this thread (i.e. 950 Euro). 

The local AD for Australia/NZ has indicated to me a price of around AUD$1500 for the leather strap option (which includes Australian GST of 10%). Put that through a currency converter and you're looking at closer to 1150 Euro.:think:

Let's compare this for example to my Stowa Prodiver (ETA), with integrated SS bracelet that was 1000 Euro. I know you can't compare apples and pears but I was hoping that the 104 would come in at well under AUD$1500, particularly as the 'entry level' 556 with ETA movement is priced around AUD$1150.

Heck, I REALLY like this 104 and I still may buy one, but am I missing something here? Or is it simply supply and demand?


----------



## nervexpro55

Well im in. Just ordered my first Sinn, the new 104.


----------



## eye.surgeon

I wonder how many pre-orders watchbuy has.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I wonder too but I bet I'm early in the queue since I ordered it 2 minutes after getting the email announcement. This piece is absolutely gorgeous, the more I look at it the more I like it. Can't wait to throw it on a zulu strap.


----------



## Jme.

This is really hitting all the right notes for me.

The only problem is that, as said, Watchbuys ups the price. Not too bad if you live in the US because you can justify not having to pay import duties. Problem for me is it isn't manufactured in North America, therefore free trade agreement with US doesn't count and I get hit with import duties on top of the high Watchbuys price!

I wonder if I should order direct or through Price and Cooper? There is a Sinn AD here, but they are generally an even higher price than Watchbuys!







"I'm just a witness".
Sent from my doohickie.


----------



## rockmastermike

I wonder about that - I would WB would decline anyone's pre-order if that person's was after they passed their allotment. 
Signed
someone who was late(r) to the party


----------



## Jme.

rockmastermike said:


> I wonder about that - I would WB would decline anyone's pre-order if that person's was after they passed their allotment.
> Signed
> someone who was late(r) to the party


I think that they would just keep you on their list for the next allotment.

"I'm just a witness".
Sent from my doohickie.


----------



## rationaltime

Jme. said:


> This is really hitting all the right notes for me.
> 
> The only problem is that, as said, Watchbuys ups the price. Not too bad if you live in the US because you can justify not having to pay import duties. Problem for me is it isn't manufactured in North America, therefore free trade agreement with US doesn't count and I get hit with import duties on top of the high Watchbuys price!
> 
> I wonder if I should order direct or through Price and Cooper? There is a Sinn AD here, but they are generally an even higher price than Watchbuys!
> 
> "I'm just a witness".
> Sent from my doohickie.


Great, you get hit with Canadian taxes on the German VAT and the US tariff.

Page & Cooper. I don't know how things work between the UK and Canada.
If you have a friend who travels to London (or Frankfurt) it might be worth
asking them to do a little shopping for you.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jbbusybee

I just had a member on here get a friend to buy a watch from me. His friend was staying at a London hotel and I just dropped it off with him (the friend in London paid).

Just message me and if I can help I will.



rationaltime said:


> Great, you get hit with Canadian taxes on the German VAT and the US tariff.
> 
> Page & Cooper. I don't know how things work between the UK and Canada.
> If you have a friend who travels to London (or Frankfurt) it might be worth
> asking them to do a little shopping for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## nervexpro55

Im in line to get the 104 from WB. Has anybody heard when these might ship from Germany?


----------



## Ash Warren

nervexpro55 said:


> Im in line to get the 104 from WB. Has anybody heard when these might ship from Germany?


I believe WB stated that these are to begin shipping from Germany in July. I would imagine as WB takes delivery of each one they will contact the buyers, request the balance, then ship within the US. I'm thinking August (simply because I don't want to get my hopes up).


----------



## barry72

Ash Warren said:


> I believe WB stated that these are to begin shipping from Germany in July. I would imagine as WB takes delivery of each one they will contact the buyers, request the balance, then ship within the US. I'm thinking August (simply because I don't want to get my hopes up).


It looks like they are available here already:

Sinn 104 St Sa - Metal Bracelet | Page And Cooper

I just picked up the 556i, but f I knew this one was coming I would've never done that. I kinda regret that I didn't go for this one in the first place....


----------



## jbbusybee

No they are not......that's an error on our part....shipping July time.



barry72 said:


> It looks like they are available here already:
> 
> Sinn 104 St Sa - Metal Bracelet | Page And Cooper
> 
> I just picked up the 556i, but f I knew this one was coming I would've never done that. I kinda regret that I didn't go for this one in the first place....


----------



## barry72

jbbusybee said:


> No they are not......that's an error on our part....shipping July time.


oh good. Then I'll have some time to save up.

Found some more pics on R l X


----------



## Sean779

barry72 said:


> oh good. Then I'll have some time to save up.
> 
> Found some more pics on R l X


This 104 watch is a design triumph for Sinn and an affordable treat for us.


----------



## barry72

jbbusybee said:


> No they are not......that's an error on our part....shipping July time.


Does it come with an English/German day wheel?


----------



## rockmastermike

Looks like P&C has the 104 on the bracelet and WB has it with the leather.....just curious, is the configuration supplied to the retailer(s) mandated by Sinn or is it the choice/request of the AD? no worries as I will end up with both eventually, interesting to see how it works "behind the scenes"

Thanks


----------



## dhtjr

barry72 said:


> Does it come with an English/German day wheel?


The Sinn 104 has the Sellita SW220-1 automatic movement, which is a clone of the ETA 2836-2. My understanding is that the day wheel has the days in 2 languages, in this case German and English. So I assume the owner can set the day in the language of choice, and when the day and date change the day will move 2 spots to the next day in the same language. I also assume that if one wished to switch the day language, a change could be made at anytime in which it is safe to make day or date changes (I don't know if this movement, with its quickset functions, can be damaged by changing the day or date at certain times). With the crown in the second position, the day is changed with downward (counterclockwise) turn; the date is changed with upward (clockwise) turn.

If I am mistaken, I'm sure someone will post a correction.


----------



## jswing

It's my understanding the bracelet isn't even finalized yet, but that could be wrong. I spoke with watchbuys yesterday, and they're still saying it's only available on strap. They say it'll be similar to the 6000 series bracelet, which is $390, so that's going to be a pricey upgrade.. Mine may have to stay on a strap.


----------



## dinexus

Looks like this photo confirms the 6000 series bracelet (as well as the noticeable upcharge from the strap):










Looks to me like the perfect match though. Love the pilot style bracelet and think this might have to be the way I pick it up.


----------



## rockmastermike

jswing said:


> It's my understanding the bracelet isn't even finalized yet, but that could be wrong. I spoke with watchbuys yesterday, and they're still saying it's only available on strap. They say it'll be similar to the 6000 series bracelet, which is $390, so that's going to be a pricey upgrade.. Mine may have to stay on a strap.


thanks for the info - I hope the discount given for the bracelet to those that pre-ordered is significant

there may be other factors involved pertaining to VAT/shipping, etc, etc but if you take a (admittedly simple) look at it:

P&C w/ bracelet = 899.99 pounds = US 1376.39
WB on Leather = US 1260.00. factor the +/- 90 for the strap = 1170.00
1376.39 - 1170.00 = US 206.39 for the bracelet.

again, probably some things lost in translation between NA and EMEA pricing models, and I'd like to take advantage of WB's bracelet offer when available. The beautiful thing is this will look great on either option!

or I may have too much time on my hands passing the time away till these ship


----------



## jswing

rockmastermike said:


> thanks for the info - I hope the discount given for the bracelet to those that pre-ordered is significant
> 
> there may be other factors involved pertaining to VAT/shipping, etc, etc but if you take a (admittedly simple) look at it:
> 
> P&C w/ bracelet = 899.99 pounds = US 1376.39
> WB on Leather = US 1260.00. factor the +/- 90 for the strap = 1170.00
> 1376.39 - 1170.00 = US 206.39 for the bracelet.
> 
> again, probably some things lost in translation between NA and EMEA pricing models, and I'd like to take advantage of WB's bracelet offer when available. The beautiful thing is this will look great on either option!
> 
> or I may have too much time on my hands passing the time away till these ship


I like your math.-) And if it translates to a bit over $200 to add the bracelet, I'm in. I like the look of the bracelet on the Sinn site, and I've come to like the strap as well. Would definitely like both if the math works out.


----------



## ahkeelt

EROKS said:


> I would have Been disappointed if it was totally flat crystal...glad it has some dome to it.


Can someone educate me what is the benefit or charm of a doomed crystal - no offense - just trying to educate myself. thnx


----------



## jswing

ahkeelt said:


> Can someone educate me what is the benefit or charm of a doomed crystal - no offense - just trying to educate myself. thnx


I believe it adds strength and improves clarity.


----------



## Sean779

jswing said:


> I believe it adds strength and improves clarity.


It's also more interesting in giving varied looks to the dial.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yep, for me a domed crystal is a huge advanage. The beauty of it is substantial over flat, and though there may be more reflections they are much smaller reflections, so I think of a domed crystal as having fewer reflections overall.


----------



## eye.surgeon

ahkeelt said:


> Can someone educate me what is the benefit or charm of a doomed crystal - no offense - just trying to educate myself. thnx


I certainly hope the crystal isn't doomed or I may have to cancel my order. I'll be happy if it's domed, however 

On a more serious note, I just signed up for the watchbuys trade show in San Francisco on June 22nd, so I will take lots of pictures of it as I am trying it on.


----------



## Peter Atwood

A flat crystal is the cheapest shape to manufacture and allows you to see the dial clearly at any angle. A domed crystal is more expensive and it makes the watch look more 3 dimensional from the side. Domed crystals will cause some distortion unless they are double domed (domed on the inside to match the outside curve) which is even more expensive to make. I consider a domed or at least slightly domed crystal to be preferable most of the time for aesthetic reasons and the double dome shapes are the best.


----------



## Schutz

You can see it on your wrist in Frankfurt, but you can't buy it yet.  I got a 556i instead.


----------



## EROKS

Looks good! What size is your wrist?


----------



## jswing

Schutz said:


> View attachment 1111531
> 
> You can see it on your wrist in Frankfurt, but you can't buy it yet.  I got a 556i instead.


Looks great thanks for posting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jme.

Schutz said:


> View attachment 1111531
> 
> You can see it on your wrist in Frankfurt, but you can't buy it yet.  I got a 556i instead.


Really, really, nice.

"I'm just a witness".
NS6


----------



## rockmastermike

Thanks for the picture. I know you're inside but the polished case doesn't look "too much" and that is a good thing, imho.
How did it look to you? was bling/bling or understated/subtle (as much as a polished case ca be)?


----------



## logan2z

eye.surgeon said:


> On a more serious note, I just signed up for the watchbuys trade show in San Francisco on June 22nd, so I will take lots of pictures of it as I am trying it on.


What show in San Francisco? I didn't get notified of an SF date actually added to the Road Show and expressed interest in it when Watchbuys sent email several months ago.

Edit: I see the announcement on the Watchbuys web site and signed up. Odd that they didn't send email to those who expressed interest earlier in an SF show.


----------



## KyleT

I too signed up yesterday. But there isn't any information about June22nd in SFO.


----------



## eye.surgeon

It's running June 21-23. I'm signed up for the 22nd. I just checked again, it's still there.


----------



## Robertus

What if some day Sinn would produce a 34-36 mm case for the 104, for wifey to match my 103 St and Arktis... would look coooool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruceleeroy

Got to handle the 104 at the Watchbuys roadshow today in Chicago. The guys were pleasure to deal with. Its a great looking piece, but i think i got my eye on something else they brought...

Quick pic:


----------



## Peter Atwood

Looks great...but do tell, what is the "other" watch you have in mind?


----------



## KyleT

Is it just me who wants to get a black Leather strap for this 104 or does anyone else feel that the current strap isn't their style. I like my things a bit bling than dull.


----------



## eye.surgeon

I'm with you, at least in pictures I don't care for the strap. I'm going to see it in person next weekend in SFO, that will help me decide whether or not to replace it with the black croc sinn strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have ordered it with black leather strap as a cross between a dressy and casual watch. We'll see if that works out.


----------



## rockmastermike

I think this sets up as a brilliant strap watch. Bracelet looks to be good, too, but I have been playing with the "choose your strap" on the Sinn site and I like just about all of them, different styles, textures, heck the bund even looks good along with other colors like the (gasp) blue  Looking forward to having a go with a few either from the box, WB or the strap FS forum.


----------



## dhtjr

rockmastermike said:


> I think this sets up as a brilliant strap watch. Bracelet looks to be good, too, but I have been playing with the "choose your strap" on the Sinn site and I like just about all of them, different styles, textures, heck the bund even looks good along with other colors like the (gasp) blue  Looking forward to having a go with a few either from the box, WB or the strap FS forum.


Agreed. My small wrist nearly always forces me to leave the factory strap in the box and use custom short straps. So now I have various leather straps (Bas & Lokes and Strapsmith) that I think will all work well with this watch; including black, cranberry red, green, brown suede, and black with double blue stitch. Not a fan of croc straps, but I understand the popularity. Anyway, I will try to post some pics on different straps after I get the watch.


----------



## jswing

rockmastermike said:


> I think this sets up as a brilliant strap watch. Bracelet looks to be good, too, but I have been playing with the "choose your strap" on the Sinn site and I like just about all of them, different styles, textures, heck the bund even looks good along with other colors like the (gasp) blue  Looking forward to having a go with a few either from the box, WB or the strap FS forum.


Agreed. I play around with the Sinn configuration tool constantly and the 104 should be very versatile.


----------



## Spoonsey

jswing said:


> Agreed. I play around with the Sinn configuration tool constantly and the 104 should be very versatile.


+1

I'm going for the black leather cowhide with the larger white stitching. I reckon a Hirsch Liberty will also work very nicely on the 104, and I'm also thinking Di Modell Tornado (or similar) as seen on the Stowa Pilots.

Gotta love the Sinn configuration tool though, very helpful!


----------



## jswing

Spoonsey said:


> +1
> 
> I'm going for the black leather cowhide with the larger white stitching. I reckon a Hirsch Liberty will also work very nicely on the 104, and I'm also thinking Di Modell Tornado (or similar) as seen on the Stowa Pilots.
> 
> Gotta love the Sinn configuration tool though, very helpful!


I love the Tornado, but it's pretty long. On my 7" wrist the tip of the strap was almost touching the dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoonsey

jswing said:


> I love the Tornado, but it's pretty long. On my 7" wrist the tip of the strap was almost touching the dial.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Good to know. I'm around 7.25" so it may not be such a problem for me.


----------



## Armadillo

Has anyone seen or have a picture of the watch on its proposed bracelet. I would like to see how it looks in a real world shot. I think it is the same bracelet that goes with the 6090.


----------



## jswing

Armadillo said:


> Has anyone seen or have a picture of the watch on its proposed bracelet. I would like to see how it looks in a real world shot. I think it is the same bracelet that goes with the 6090.


My understanding from watchbuys is that it isn't even completed yet. I've only seen the bracelet on the Sinn site, no real life pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okinana

You can look it up at Swiss Watches - Breitling, Bell & Ross, Bremont, Longines, TAG Heuer watches
but it's not a picture though








borrowed from jurawatches


----------



## Tanjecterly

Wonder what the lug to lug measurements are? I can't seem to find that information anywhere.


----------



## jswing

Tanjecterly said:


> Wonder what the lug to lug measurements are? I can't seem to find that information anywhere.


Assuming it is the same case as the 103, the LTL should be between 47 and 48mm.


----------



## EROKS

Anyone hear anything from wb as to whether or not these will ship in July and how many watches will be in the first batch?


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thank you for the information, but that's a big assumption that the 104 is the same as the 103 series. But you may be right; didn't I read somewhere that the two might have the same cases? In other words, the 104 takes the same cases as the 103? Or did I imagine that? If so then that's good. If bigger, then, no, that's not good for me.



jswing said:


> Assuming it is the same case as the 103, the LTL should be between 47 and 48mm.


----------



## jswing

Tanjecterly said:


> Thank you for the information, but that's a big assumption that the 104 is the same as the 103 series. But you may be right; didn't I read somewhere that the two might have the same cases? In other words, the 104 takes the same cases as the 103? Or did I imagine that? If so then that's good. If bigger, then, no, that's not good for me.


Everything I've read said it's the same basic case, so I don't think it's a stretch to safely assume the LTL will be within the same range. It should wear somewhat smaller than the 103 since it's quite a bit thinner.


----------



## rockmastermike

okinana said:


> You can look it up at Swiss Watches - Breitling, Bell & Ross, Bremont, Longines, TAG Heuer watches
> but it's not a picture though
> 
> View attachment 1125134
> 
> borrowed from jurawatches


Thanks for posting this, I had forgotten how nice that looks. I hope the price is reasonable for the bracelet.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thanks! I appreciate your input. We'll see how it turns out.



jswing said:


> Everything I've read said it's the same basic case, so I don't think it's a stretch to safely assume the LTL will be within the same range. It should wear somewhat smaller than the 103 since it's quite a bit thinner.


----------



## Spoonsey

okinana said:


> You can look it up at Swiss Watches - Breitling, Bell & Ross, Bremont, Longines, TAG Heuer watches
> but it's not a picture though
> 
> View attachment 1125134
> 
> borrowed from jurawatches


On this occasion I'll be sticking with leather strap and breaking my "ALWAYS take the bracelet" rule.

For me the 104 is made for leather, the SS bracelet just doesn't cut the mustard!


----------



## Gordon Shumway

I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the 104. I saw it in person at the Watchbuys event in Chicago a couple weeks ago (a really great event and e Watchbuys guys were great) and was very impressed. I think this is a a lot of watch for the money. However, I have only just now realized that it has a countdown bezel. I use the bezels on my watches to measure elapsed time almost daily, so I think I would get used to using the countdown feature. My only concern is with reading the time with the bezel zeroed. Is anyone thrown off by not having the minutes arranged in the typical way? I imagine I would quickly get used to this, but as I have never had a watch with a bezel like this, I worry that reading the time might be more confusing.


----------



## dhtjr

Gordon Shumway said:


> I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the 104. I saw it in person at the Watchbuys event in Chicago a couple weeks ago (a really great event and e Watchbuys guys were great) and was very impressed. I think this is a a lot of watch for the money. However, I have only just now realized that it has a countdown bezel. I use the bezels on my watches to measure elapsed time almost daily, so I think I would get used to using the countdown feature. My only concern is with reading the time with the bezel zeroed. Is anyone thrown off by not having the minutes arranged in the typical way? I imagine I would quickly get used to this, but as I have never had a watch with a bezel like this, I worry that reading the time might be more confusing.


Yeah, I see your points. If you often use a bezel to count minutes in the more conventional manner, the countdown bezel might be slightly annoying at first. And your point about reading minutes with the bezel zeroed is also well-taken. But in the end it wasn't a big enough deal to stop my pre-order. And I think the countdown feature could be useful in its own way.


----------



## KyleT

Past few days I was doubting if I made the right decision about the Pre-Order. I also posted earlier that I will be getting a black leather strap instead. I just got back from the WatchBuys Road show in San Francisco. It was good to see the watches in person, thanks WatchBuys. The leather strap it comes with is quality material and the pictures don't do justice. Overall the watch is a real beauty, very functional features and a Keeper for sure. I'm very pleased with my decision. I just don't want to Hype it up for those who haven't seen it in person. Its very simple, elegant. I also liked the Sinn103st sa. Attached are the pictures I took.


----------



## dhtjr

KyleT said:


> Past few days I was doubting if I made the right decision about the Pre-Order. I also posted earlier that I will be getting a black leather strap instead. I just got back from the WatchBuys Road show in San Francisco. It was good to see the watches in person, thanks WatchBuys. The leather strap it comes with is quality material and the pictures don't do justice. Overall the watch is a real beauty, very functional features and a Keeper for sure. I'm very pleased with my decision. I just don't want to Hype it up for those who haven't seen it in person. Its very simple, elegant. I also liked the Sinn103st sa. Attached are the pictures I took.
> View attachment 1130215
> View attachment 1130216


Thanks for the post and the pics! I was going to drive up from Orange County for the SF show, but couldn't make it, so glad to hear your positive impression of the 104, which I pre-ordered as well sight unseen. Don't think I will regret it. Regarding the 103, how did you find the thickness to feel on the wrist--too much? My wrist is only 6.5, but another forummer posted wrist shots of the titanium 103 Ti Testaf and said it felt fine, even though it's 17mm thick. But the heavier steel St Sa may be a different story. Thanks.


----------



## KyleT

dhtjr said:


> Regarding the 103, how did you find the thickness to feel on the wrist--too much? My wrist is only 6.5, but another forummer posted wrist shots of the titanium 103 Ti Testaf and said it felt fine, even though it's 17mm thick. But the heavier steel St Sa may be a different story. Thanks.


Out of the entire Sinn line, I liked 103st sa and 104. I'm not a big fan of Titanium. I prefer polished bling look on my watches. 103 is not too thick in my opinion. Apart from the thickness, the differences I noticed between both of them was that the Domed Saphire Crystal was a little more on the 103, since it is a Chrono. I also noticed that the dial of 103 has more black shade. I have a 7.25 wrist and if it helps take a look at my wrist shots.


----------



## dhtjr

KyleT said:


> Out of the entire Sinn line, I liked 103st sa and 104. I'm not a big fan of Titanium. I prefer polished bling look on my watches. 103 is not too thick in my opinion. Apart from the thickness, the differences I noticed between both of them was that the Domed Saphire Crystal was a little more on the 103, since it is a Chrono. I also noticed that the dial of 103 has more black shade. I have a 7.25 wrist and if it helps take a look at my wrist shots.
> 
> View attachment 1130343
> View attachment 1130344


Thanks again. Those are the best 104 pics I have ever seen--nice work. The 103 is great too, but I think I'm happy with pre-ordering the 104. Maybe I will add a 103 down the road.


----------



## Spoonsey

Lovely pics KyleT, the 104 is going to be a home run for Sinn imo. Stunning!


----------



## Tanjecterly

That is a beautiful, beautiful watch! Sinn has definitely done a home run on this. I'm glad that I took a chance and preordered it, although admittedly, I'm nervous about the sizing. Still, thanks for sharing! Something for me to look at while I wait!


----------



## Tanjecterly

For those who have already preordered or are interested in getting the Sinn 104, I have been told, according to Sinn, that the lug to lug measurements are 47,39 mm.


----------



## petethegreek

Tanjecterly said:


> For those who have already preordered or are interested in getting the Sinn 104, I have been told, according to Sinn, that the lug to lug measurements are 47,39 mm.


Great news. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## KyleT

So July is here, any news on when we are getting our 104's? Cant wait any longer, after handling it in the watchbuys roadshow in SF.


----------



## logan2z

KyleT said:


> So July is here, any news on when we are getting our 104's? Cant wait any longer, after handling it in the watchbuys roadshow in SF.


I'm sure jswing will chime in here but I believe he was told by WBs that his 104 is about to ship.


----------



## jswing

logan2z said:


> I'm sure jswing will chime in here but I believe he was told by WBs that his 104 is about to ship.


Correct - I heard from them this morning and they're on the way from Germany now. Not sure how many, I ordered very early, but at least they're starting to ship.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peter Atwood

I got the email and paid my balance this afternoon. Supposed to ship this week.


----------



## petethegreek

For those who got the 'nod' already, did you get the bracelet also?


----------



## dhtjr

petethegreek said:


> For those who got the 'nod' already, did you get the bracelet also?


Did not order the bracelet and don't plan to. To me, this is a strap watch. Subjective opinion of course.


----------



## EROKS

I got my request for final payment yesterday...WB said they expect to receive some 104's on Wednesday...not sure how many.


----------



## jswing

petethegreek said:


> For those who got the 'nod' already, did you get the bracelet also?


No, it wasn't offered yet. My understanding is that those of us that pre-ordered will be offered the bracelet at a discount once it's available.


----------



## rockmastermike

jswing said:


> No, it wasn't offered yet. My understanding is that those of us that pre-ordered will be offered the bracelet at a discount once it's available.


This is/was my understanding, too. 
No email yet, but then again I was not as quick as others - looking forward to shots from the early adopters


----------



## EROKS

Just got a call from wb...will have mine tomorrow. Will post crappy pics tomorrow evening


----------



## jswing

OK, so my 104 will be here by 10:30 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll be able to get some pics up in the morning, but just wanted to let you guys know they have landed in the US. Not many yet, there are only 10 in the first shipment, but more will be trickling in as I understand it.


----------



## logan2z

jswing said:


> OK, so my 104 will be here by 10:30 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll be able to get some pics up in the morning, but just wanted to let you guys know they have landed in the US. Not many yet, there are only 10 in the first shipment, but more will be trickling in as I understand it.


Great, looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Peter Atwood

As usual, Sinn hits it out of the park on this one. Beautiful watch. The strap was nice too but too short, I like a bit of tail on my leather straps and this one barely has anything showing even cinched up on the last hole. My wrist is 7 inches so for anyone with a bigger wrist I think it be very short indeed.

Two quickies:


----------



## olu

that's one beautiful piece. does anyone know what the accuracy is on the 104's?


----------



## dhtjr

olu said:


> that's one beautiful piece. does anyone know what the accuracy is on the 104's?


Got mine last week, and it's running about +2-3 secs per day so far. The date on mine changes over a bit early, at 11:38pm, which is a bit strange, but probably within specs (?); perhaps a simple adjustment could fix that, but it doesn't really bug me. Love the watch.


----------



## CaliColin

Long time lurker first time poster. Received mine yesterday.


----------



## rockmastermike

Welcome, CaliColin and congratulations on a fine watch


----------



## CaliColin

rockmastermike said:


> Welcome, CaliColin and congratulations on a fine watch


Thanks. Saw your post in the alternate strap thread. And now I'm wanting the Sinn brown croc strap. Hoping someone has pics of a brown croc on the 104.


----------



## eye.surgeon

olu said:


> that's one beautiful piece. does anyone know what the accuracy is on the 104's?


Mine hasn't been anything to brag about, +8/day for the first month.


----------



## yonsson

I just placed an order. Need more pictures to survive the wait.


----------



## tako_watch

+4-5 sec/24hrs so far...still no word on bracelet


----------



## yonsson

Thanks! I ordered it on the vintage strap and asked for an extra 18mm buckle. Should give me plenty of options. I bet it would look great on a bradystrap or mesh also.


----------



## rexet

KyleT said:


> Out of the entire Sinn line, I liked 103st sa and 104. I'm not a big fan of Titanium. I prefer polished bling look on my watches. 103 is not too thick in my opinion. Apart from the thickness, the differences I noticed between both of them was that the Domed Saphire Crystal was a little more on the 103, since it is a Chrono. I also noticed that the dial of 103 has more black shade. I have a 7.25 wrist and if it helps take a look at my wrist shots.
> 
> View attachment 1130343


Wow, this is actually the most gorgeous 104 wristshot I have seen! Makes me want to buy one!


----------



## berenbos

Does this watch wear big or small? I noticed the lug to lug is only 47mm, which is small for a 41mm watch. Does somebody here with this watch and a small wrist have a wrist shot? (6,5 inch wrist, wondering if I could handle this watch or would be better of with the 556)


----------



## briang583

berenbos said:


> Does this watch wear big or small? I noticed the lug to lug is only 47mm, which is small for a 41mm watch. Does somebody here with this watch and a small wrist have a wrist shot? (6,5 inch wrist, wondering if I could handle this watch or would be better of with the 556)


First post, and I already have a problem uploading an image (wanted to post one of both watches together). I have both the 556 and the 104 and would say that there is not a big difference in how they feel on the wrist. What I can say is that although I have owned some nice pieces, the 556 is my absolute favorite to date. It is just about perfect.


----------



## dhtjr

berenbos said:


> Does this watch wear big or small? I noticed the lug to lug is only 47mm, which is small for a 41mm watch. Does somebody here with this watch and a small wrist have a wrist shot? (6,5 inch wrist, wondering if I could handle this watch or would be better of with the 556)


I have a 6.5 inch wrist (on a warm day), and I love my 104, despite usually preferring 38-40mm watches. I thought it might be too big when I ordered it last summer, but I was wrong. With black dial and black bezel it wears small for a 41. I measure the lug-to-lug at 45, but whatever it is, it's just fine. I don't have a decent camera, but I will try to post a few iPhone shots later on various straps. Keep in mind closeup shots always distort the watch and make it look huge. So I will try to get a shot or two at arm's length if I can. I wish the case had been bead-blasted, but with the bezel the polish is not blinding. I had a 556A for a short time, but sold it and got the 104. Both great watches; all comes down to personal taste of course.


----------



## dhtjr

Here are some amateur iPhone pics on different straps and angles. My wrist is 6.5 at best and flat. The 104 looks good on various straps, and I like changing them periodically. Except for the Sinn factory strap (in which I had to add an extra hole) and the striped velcro, the others are custom. The mirror shots give a more accurate size, whereas the wrist closeups always distort the watch and make it look disproportionately large. Straps: brown Sinn factory with contrast stitch; brown suede Bas & Lokes; black leather Bas & Lokes; burgundy ostrich leg by Denikleus; yellow toad by Combat Straps; striped velcro by bandrbands. Hope this helps the recent poster asking for wrist shots.

































































































View attachment 1436598


----------



## toolkit21

Awesome compilation of choice straps to match the 104. Thank you for the effort done to share.


----------



## dhtjr

toolkit21 said:


> Awesome compilation of choice straps to match the 104. Thank you for the effort done to share.


Thank you toolkit21, I appreciate it. I know the mirror shots are a bit cheesy, but I was trying to capture accurate watch-to-wrist proportions; and nobody was around at the time to help.


----------



## berenbos

dhtjr said:


> Thank you toolkit21, I appreciate it. I know the mirror shots are a bit cheesy, but I was trying to capture accurate watch-to-wrist proportions; and nobody was around at the time to help.


Thank you very much for your effort, that is really a lot of help! If the other poster comes up with pictures of the 556 and 104 side by side as well, it would be all I could have asked for!

Your watch looks great, and I like the fact that Sinn keeps to lug to lug so small. Lug to lug is, by your measurements, way smaller than say a Stowa flieger which has the same diameter.

Thanks again!


----------



## Armadillo

When I first started this thread i was waiting on the bracelet to come out for this watch. 
When I saw what Sinn decided on, I decided to wait. 
The watch is beautiful but the current shiny fine link bracelet could be improved upon imo. 
The 104 needs a two link bracelet more like the Sinn 103 St Sa has. Since these two watches are very similar it would work well.

Let's get Sinn to fit their two link bracelet to the 104....


----------



## momentum

I completely agree and would but that bracelet for my 104 in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

Armadillo said:


> When I first started this thread i was waiting on the bracelet to come out for this watch.
> When I saw what Sinn decided on, I decided to wait.
> The watch is beautiful but the current shiny fine link bracelet could be improved upon imo.
> The 104 needs a two link bracelet more like the Sinn 103 St Sa has. Since these two watches are very similar it would work well.
> 
> Let's get Sinn to fit their two link bracelet to the 104....
> View attachment 1504811


In general, Sinn takes a modular approach to parts and many parts are used on more than one Sinn model.

Not sure what I am missing here, but for 103 and 104 the case has the same diameter and lug width, which makes me think that it is essentially the same case except for the holes drilled for the 103 chronograph actuators.

This suggests that you can in fact fit the 103 bracelet on a 104.
Some Sinn dealers may not be keen to do this, but I don't believe there is a technical reason not to.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Armadillo

That's what I said to myself when I looked at the specs. But I read on the forums here that it had been confirmed that the 103 bracelet would not fit, so thats what I was going on. Guess an email or call would clear that up....


----------



## dhtjr

Armadillo said:


> That's what I said to myself when I looked at the specs. But I read on the forums here that it had been confirmed that the 103 bracelet would not fit, so thats what I was going on. Guess an email or call would clear that up....


I agree that 103 bracelet looks much better than the current 104 bracelet. I think the problem is the differences in case thickness, which would presumably require different end links for the thinner 104.


----------



## alvinpatrick

berenbos said:


> Thank you very much for your effort, that is really a lot of help! If the other poster comes up with pictures of the 556 and 104 side by side as well, it would be all I could have asked for!
> 
> Your watch looks great, and I like the fact that Sinn keeps to lug to lug so small. Lug to lug is, by your measurements, way smaller than say a Stowa flieger which has the same diameter.
> 
> Thanks again!


Any luck on the 104 vs 556 side by side? Been thinking about the same watches myself. I'm actually considering an EZM 3 as well so I'm basically choosing between those three.


----------



## Armadillo

Here Ya go.....


----------



## hyperkin

I am adding a few strap shots for everyone too. I found the 104 is kinda picky with straps, but these worked for me.

First one, Di-modell straps. I forgot the model name. Most comfortable strap so far.










Second one, Pheonix grey nato. 









Third, some prototype Horween leather straps I made.









Fourth, another set of Horween straps. 









So far, 104 has been the watch killer in my collection. I stopped wearing all my other watches other than a Tourby big pilot. Definitely a good daily watch, with detailed dial and lot of Sinn DNA. Just one last picture show the weight of the watch with nato.


----------



## carbonbl

This one is near the top of my list right now. Can anyone with a 6.25-6.5" wrist speak to how this wears? I'm not one for oversized watches and 41mm diameter seems around my limit. The only watch I have worn of maybe comparable size was a MKII Blackwater, which was comfortable for me but obviously a very different shaped case.


----------



## dhtjr

carbonbl said:


> This one is near the top of my list right now. Can anyone with a 6.25-6.5" wrist speak to how this wears? I'm not one for oversized watches and 41mm diameter seems around my limit. The only watch I have worn of maybe comparable size was a MKII Blackwater, which was comfortable for me but obviously a very different shaped case.


Hello. My wrist is between 6.25-6.5 and flat. I love how the 104 wears. The lugs curve down nicely, and the lug-to-lug is 45mm according to my measurement. The watch has good wrist presence without being too heavy. Definitely wears on the small side for a 41 due to the black dial and prominent bezel. I have a variety of straps for the watch as well, which you can see here: *Re: Sinn 104 - Looking like a must have for me.*

Even in some of my wrist shots (particularly the closeups) the watch appears to be a bit bigger than it really is in person. Hope this helps.


----------



## carbonbl

:-! Cool, thanks. You might have me convinced.


----------



## Higs

hyperkin said:


> I am adding a few strap shots for everyone too.


Ok, here is mine on a few different straps...

Sinn leather as supplied...










Nato...










Didymo 'Legend' ...










Tissot (NOS) Rallye ...


----------



## Higs

Tried it on another strap today...


----------



## dhtjr

Higs said:


> Tried it on another strap today...


Great looking strap. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks much.


----------



## dhtjr

Higs said:


> Ok, here is mine on a few different straps...
> 
> Sinn leather as supplied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this winter shot and how it brings out the green tint of the hands and markers in certain lighting.


----------



## Higs

dhtjr said:


> Great looking strap. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks much.


Sorry - I can't help you much. I got it on a Seiko I bought on another forum but it's not a Seiko strap and has no markings.


----------



## JPfeuffer

One of the best looking new Sinn models. The icing on the cake is that its one of the best priced as well!


----------



## Higs

And another strap on it today.

This one is the Sinn gator _grain _strap. It's tapers to an 18mm buckel so I've used a generic deployant,


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new Sinn 104, a gift from my friends on my 30th Birthday.

Love it! :-!


----------



## Buramu

I'm looking for a first "real" watch and I thought I had it figured out until I stumbled onto this 104. Ugh... I'm totally falling in love with this watch and I blame you guys. It's twice as expensive as the one I thought I was going to get (which feels like a lot of money for a watch-noobie like me). 

But then again... I expect that this would be a watch I'll hang onto for a lifetime rather than just a decade or so ( <-- that's me justifying a radical budget increase).

What does typical maintenance look like for this type of watch?


----------



## Higs

Buramu said:


> I'm looking for a first "real" watch and I thought I had it figured out until I stumbled onto this 104. I'm totally falling in love with this watch ...
> 
> What does typical maintenance look like for this type of watch?


Hello and welcome to the club (almost but it's only a matter of time)

The movement in the 104 is a straightforward (non-chrono) ETA (or possibly Sellita equivalent). The 104 does not have any of the innovations e.g. oil-filled or copper sulphate capsules that some other Sinns have. So it can be serviced by any competent watchmaker without needing to go back to Sinn.

I've added the bracelet to mine since I took the photos above.

Here she is on bracelet and a selection of other straps: https://plus.google.com/photos/1087...s/5980200376537182721?authkey=CJWXl76V5py8ogE


----------



## Buramu

Ooh nice! Is it me or does this watch make every strap look good?

I'm leaning towards light brown, but there are at least 3 other stock straps that really appeal to me...


----------



## Geof3

Great piece for the money! Low cost of ownership, easy service, looks great in any situation. Downside? Have a big drawer for the soon to come after, strap collection!


----------



## Buramu

I bit the bullet. Ordered mine... The model with the arabic numerals and a mocha leather strap. Haven't seen that combination before so it's really 'me'.

Shipping costs are a bit silly, but with no dealers in the Netherlands it saves me a trip to Germany.

Two questions for current owners: is the movement a bi-directional winder? And how is the seconds hand.. A smooth sweep?


----------



## Armadillo

Wow, found my old 104 thread.....glad to see Sinn finally came around to the two link bracelet. Now I have no excuse not to get one.
Anyone have a wrist shot of the 104 in the two link....


----------

